
A website for human-centered news using location verification - aellaboudy
http://peoples-word.com
======
aellaboudy
The People’s Word is a project dedicated to bringing more human-centered news
to the people. This means publishing news that is produced from the actual
places where it’s happening, by the people affected by those events. Check it
out, more info at peoples-word.com/aboutus

~~~
smt88
Spoofing location is trivially easy, either using an app or submitting
doctored HTTP requests to your API.

I would ask what you would do to stop this, but you just can't.

